# TG's Rocket reel



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Incase you guys havent seen this yet, here is some more info, but at 345 pounds its out of my price range, I'll just practice and get my distance that way

https://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/___Rocket_Fuel.html


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nice but at that price...........i will have to see one. got a feeling it's a 6500 up one side and down the other. if it's a reel put together from production parts it will be a let down.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

it wont be.. It will be a true custom reel...



AbuMike said:


> nice but at that price...........i will have to see one. got a feeling it's a 6500 up one side and down the other. if it's a reel put together from production parts it will be a let down.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah it should be nice, but pricey-- even after you take out the VAT which is included in Veals price, you are still looking at $500 or so US $.


Since I wasn't particularly impressed with the spool itself (sold it ) I'll have to wait until I hear some feedback from others.

BTW-- the QTC monomag (frame and sideplate) should be available to those on the waiting list within a week or two, a second run is also being run at the same time, due to demand..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

why didn't you like it?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> why didn't you like it?


For that price I need to SEE it not just a plastic box


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

because he couldnt get the bearings in it Not being a smart ass the tolerances were so tight that the bearing wouldnt go in. Oh and I cant wait on that mono chrome, I guess I better find me a spool and spindle pretty soon


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> because he couldnt get the bearings in it Not being a smart ass the tolerances were so tight that the bearing wouldnt go in. Oh and I cant wait on that mono chrome, I guess I better find me a spool and spindle pretty soon



Chuck's right-- I know the idea is to be tighter on tolerances, but it was ridiculously tight. There were a couple other minor issues-- it was shipped with gunk all over- I cleaned it up and it was all right, managed to get one bearing in one side, but the other side (right hand side) wouldn't go in all the way. The fact that both sides were not machined to the same dimensions was a little troubling, so yeah I sold it...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm.. OK. Maybe you just got a lemon. Im still interested to see which one pans out the be the bigger seller. I have hear the Rocket Reel has already put up very good numbers. I know that's more the man than the reel, but it's still good news.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> hmm.. OK. Maybe you just got a lemon. Im still interested to see which one pans out the be the bigger seller. I have hear the Rocket Reel has already put up very good numbers. I know that's more the man than the reel, but it's still good news.


Definitely worth keeping an eye on.. I think you are right in the spool I got just may have been off-- they offered to replace it, but someone else wanted to try it so I just sold it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark G said:


> Definitely worth keeping an eye on.. I think you are right in the spool I got just may have been off-- they offered to replace it, but someone else wanted to try it so I just sold it.


Im glad to hear the offered to replace it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have heard of problems with the spool from others as well. Finish seems to be a problem, a lot of people have had poorly anodized spools. While it doesnt help performance you would think for the price they would at least have a good consitsant finish on them. I have also heard one person say they had one that they could not balance.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*finish*

i dipped mine in a acid bath...{metal prep}................came out real clean.... looks like a standard silver spool now!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> i dipped mine in a acid bath...{metal prep}................came out real clean.... looks like a standard silver spool now!!!


You had several that had problems with the finish didnt you? Ever had any problems with balancing them. The person Iheard it from said they werent good at balancing in the first place, only time I heard balancing problems was from him


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*finish*

i had 2 with poor finishes..........they are now both silver
balancing ive had no problem with the one ive tried..........as far as helping my personal distance...i cant say.........but as group with the little things i know to do to a reel.....while i dont believe u can buy distance....i do believe u can buy confidence


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> while i dont believe u can buy distance....i do believe u can buy confidence


That is a very true statement, that I agree with 100%. I also think that the confidence you buy, will translate to distance. Being able to have confidence in your equipment and abilities is huge in every sport I think


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Since the spool is not considered legal for SCUSA events, I wonder if the whole reel would be???

Until a vote by the members, I would guess not.....

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> That is a very true statement, that I agree with 100%. I also think that the confidence you buy, will translate to distance. Being able to have confidence in your equipment and abilities is huge in every sport I think


Hmm, I made this sort of statement on another board. Guess I'm not alone on this thinking.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Since the spool is not considered legal for SCUSA events, I wonder if the whole reel would be???
> 
> Until a vote by the members, I would guess not.....
> 
> Tommy


That brings up questions though, if its a whole reel that would be considered the stock spool and not modified. They are not selling a rebadged ambassadeur, its supposed to be totally custom


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> Hmm, I made this sort of statement on another board. Guess I'm not alone on this thinking.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> That brings up questions though, if its a whole reel that would be considered the stock spool and not modified. They are not selling a rebadged ambassadeur, its supposed to be totally custom


I brought this up earlier in the original discussion/debate-- and I agree-- it would be hard to argue that the spool is not standard "stock" to that reel-- so at least for the time being-- it could be argued only those that buy the entire reel can use that particular spool in our tournaments...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark G said:


> I brought this up earlier in the original discussion/debate-- and I agree-- it would be hard to argue that the spool is not standard "stock" to that reel-- so at least for the time being-- it could be argued only those that buy the entire reel can use that particular spool in our tournaments...



This should be discussed after elections..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> This should be discussed after elections..


Should be discussed before/during the process-- but probably not here...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark G said:


> Should be discussed before/during the process-- but probably not here...


hmm.. maybe\maybe not...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> hmm.. maybe\maybe not...


care to elaborate ? Not trying to stir the pot, but how much sense is there in discussing something after it's been voted on ?

Before anyone makes a decison on a vote, it would be nice to have it clear as to whether or not the reel and spool (purchased as a single unit) would in fact be allowed under current rules.

We should be able to discuss such issues without anyone getting bent out of shape. It's just a discussion at this point.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I didnt mean to start this up again, Im sure that we will get it sorted out as a club before the beginning of the next tourney season


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

agreed! I just like the Idea of always having an open forum...



Mark G said:


> care to elaborate ? Not trying to stir the pot, but how much sense is there in discussing something after it's been voted on ?
> 
> Before anyone makes a decison on a vote, it would be nice to have it clear as to whether or not the reel and spool (purchased as a single unit) would in fact be allowed under current rules.
> 
> We should be able to discuss such issues without anyone getting bent out of shape. It's just a discussion at this point.


----------



## SCCoastal (Jan 25, 2009)

Take a look at TG's homepage, photos are up. Definately based off of an ABU.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Undoubtedly. But with the UltraCast Ambassadeurs being the most popular reel for casting and tuning it isn't really a big surprise.

I'm very interested in seeing the interior. Specifically the free spool controls and the mechanics of the spool/spindle. Because IMO that is what will make the difference between a custom Abu and the F1.

Evan


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Considering the TG reel is manufactured by a company who's intended market is fishermen, and after all it is a factory produced reel. I cant see how it could not be accepted for use in Sportcast. As for the factory spool rule, for years I thought it a good rule. but now I think its kind of dated. Especially given all the aftermarket things that are done to stock reels for field use. I now think the spool rule a dumb rule. But thats just one non voting mans opinion. Cheers Big Dave


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Undoubtedly. But with the UltraCast Ambassadeurs being the most popular reel for casting and tuning it isn't really a big surprise.
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing the interior. Specifically the free spool controls and the mechanics of the spool/spindle. Because IMO that is what will make the difference between a custom Abu and the F1.
> 
> Evan


it's got to have either inboard or outboard bearings or both which would make it an Abu or other design. if it has a 2 piece axel or pinion that will make it a Daiwa design. either way i don't see it being an original design of any kind. as far as the spool goes, it's only as good as the line lay and balance. not so hard to get good lay on the bench but not so easy to get the same result on the beach or the field.

this is just one non-casters opinion........


----------

